# الى كل من يهمه امر المنتدى



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2009)

تعجبتو كثيرا من ردود الادراه على الشكاوى المقدمه من قبل الاعضاء 
وخطر ببالى اشياء كثيره ولكنى اقتنعت ان هذه الردود من كثرة الشكاوى فكان يسوع فى عونكم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم خير 
ولكنى اقترح عليكم اقتراح بسيط جدا ولكم الحق فى ان تنفذوه او لا 
انا ارى محبة الخير فى العمل على حل كل شكوى تقدم لكم ولكن اقتراحى ان يتسم الرد بقليل من المحبه فلناخذ كلمات بسيطه تدل على فعل كبيير قامت به الاداره
على ذكر المثال قامت عضوه فى المنتدى بتنويه عن مشاركه يجب ان تحذف قام بالرد عليها احد المختصين بشؤن الاداره بكلمه واحده فقط وهى ( تم) 
اردت ان انوه عن اقتراحى ليزداد عدد محبين المنتدى فانا عضو جديد معكم ولكنى تعرفت عن المنتدى بواسطه برنامج محادثه شهير جدا ومن خلال اصدقاء مقربين جدا اسف على الاطاله ولكنى اردت ان اخبركم بما هو محبب اكثر بالنسبه للاعضاء ولكنها جهة نظرى ومن الممكم ان تكون خاطئه ولكنى احببت ذلك المنتدى وهو يمثل صورة المسيح اشكركم على صبرك وتعبكم فى المنتدى الجميل جدا ويسوع الفادى يعوض تعب القائمين على هذا العمل يعوض تعبهم خير صلوت ام النور وجميع القديسين ترفع من شان هذا المنتدى وهذا الموقع لاجل رفع اسمه القدوس على اعلى الجبال ولكى ينور اسمه فى جميع انحاء العالم
رجاء محبه النظر للامر باهميه


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2009)

للمرة الثانية يا اخي العزيز, لا داعي لاستخدام هذا الحجم الكبير في الردود و لا داعي لتلوين ردك بالاحمر

حضرتك تقول انك تتعجب من ردود الادارة في الشكاوي, فما هو الذي استعدى تعجبك و في اي موضوع؟

ممكن الرابط؟


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2009)

استاذى روك انا رديت على حضرتك وقولت لحضرتك ان الموضوع بتاع اللون الاحمر واكبر الاحجام فى ردى اللى فات انى مش هكرره تانى ولكن هذه المره كانت قبل ما حضرتك تخش وتقرى يعنى حضرتك مقلتليش  بلاش وانا عملتها تانى كل ده كان قبل حضرتك ما تدخل المنتدى انهرده وعموما الفونت اتغير واللون برضه اتغير وانا حبيت اقول لحضراتكم عن موضوع اقول فيه ان كده المنتدى هيبقى احلى اسف لو كنت غلطت فى تقديمى الاقتراح ولكنى احببت ذلك المنتدى وحاسيت ان اى واحد عنده فكره عشان المنتدى يبقى احلى يقدمها وده اللى انا عملته وعموما انا اسف صدقنى انا عمرى ما اعرف اهددك وده الرابط اللى انا تعجبت منو انا قولت لما مثلا هقول لروك يا روك خد بالك حصل كذ كذ فى حطه معينه هتقولى تم ولا هتقولى اى كلمه تشكرنى ده هيرفع من شاء الاعضاء وهيخليهم يتشجعو اكتر ده كل الموضوع اما عن الرابط  فهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77063


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2009)

مفيش اي مشكلة عزيزي elbatal 2010
انا علي انبهك مرة و مرتين و سبعين, هو المسيح مش علمنا نتحمل بعضنا؟ 

بالنسبة للرابط فالموضوع ابسط مما تتصور
نظام التنبيه على الروابط المسيئة (لكثرة الاساءات المقدمة من المسلمين) يمشي بهذه الطريقة, ان يقدم العضو الرابط للرد المسئ و الادارة تتصرف و ترد ان كانت حذفت الرد ب "تم" او برد اخر ان كان هناك سوء فهم
راجع قسم الحوار الاسلامي ستجد ان النظام هذا مُتبع في موضوع التبليغ المشاركات المسيئة

انت لا تعرف علاقتنا بالاخت العزيزة أمة, فهي عضوة مباركة معنا و مشتركة بصورة دائمة و ردنا هذا لا يمثل اي تصلب او حساسية لها او لغيرها

اذا اردت التأكد ممكن تسألها او ان ابعث لها لكي توضح هي لك بنفسها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2009)

ولا يهمك حبيبى انا كده لازم كل مكان اخشه يحصل احتكاكات بس فى الاخر بنبقى بنحب بعض جدا اشكرك اخويا جدا وسلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون معاك ويبارك خدمتك واعتقد انك فهمت قصدى وصدقنى كان قصدى خير سلام رب المجد يكون معاك


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2009)

امرينى اختى امه سلام ونعمة رب المجد يكون معاكى امين


----------



## أَمَة (2 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> امرينى اختى امه سلام ونعمة رب المجد يكون معاكى امين


 
سلام ونعمة المسيح معك ايضا

أشكر غيرتك على المنتدى

الرد بكلمة "تم" على طرح مشكلة
 يعني الإيجاب.
ونحن أعضاء المنتدى نفهم هذا.

الرب يبارك حياتك
ويتمجد اسمه في خدمتك​


----------



## استفانوس (2 مارس 2009)

اخي الحبيب
سلام ونعمة
في البداية احب ان ارحب بك اشد الترحيب
مصليا ان تنال كل بركة سماوية من خلال تواجد في هذا المنتدى المقدس 
فتنعكس على حياتك اليومية 
وانني اشكرك لاجل غيرتك المسيحية الرائعة جدا
ولكن حبيبي
المشكلة تكمن اننا نحذف الاساءة وقد يخالف العضو بتحذير من المشرف الذي قام بالحذف 
وتنبيهه في رسالة خاصة
ولكن لانستطيع ان نحذفها من مكانها ونقدمها في قسم الشكاوي
فنحن نحاول جاهدين ان تكون صفحات المنتدى نظيفة من كل اساءة لاتليق ان تكتب في منتدانا المقدس
مرة اخرى
يسعدنا ان تشاركنا الخدمة واعلان محبة الفادي 
سلام المسيح


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2009)

*اخويا استيفانوس واختى امه اود ان اشكرك على ترحيبكم بى واتمنى ان اقدم مواضيع جيده تنال اعجابكم
اما عن موضوع غيرتى المسيحيه  فهذه قصه طويله جدا  كنت هتحبس بسببها  بس اى حاجه تروح فدى المسيح مخلصى والهى الصالح 
اشكركم جدا وارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم 
سلام ربى  يسوع الفادى بقلوبكم امين*


----------



## استفانوس (2 مارس 2009)

ربنا يباركك حبيبي
منتظرين ان تتحفنا ونتعزى بموضوعاتك


----------

